# 强运真元



## Gio839

Hello everyone! 

I'm translating the chinese fantasy book 诛仙 and I'm often stumbling into 4 characters expressions I can't really understand. I'd very much appreciate your help here!

This is the one I'm struggling with at the moment:

他刚才*强运真元*,以天音寺"大梵般若” 奇功,借佛门至宝“翡翠念珠”之力,生出降魔大力, 方才挡下了那邪人威力无比的“神剑 御雷真诀”, 并 反挫重创于他, 令 他惊而遁逃。

The rest of the sentence is just fine, I'm only having problems with those four...

Hope there's anyone out there who can help me out!


----------



## shily

作为中国本地人，我也表示很难翻译，我只是能理解“强运真元”意思，但是说不出来究竟什么是“强运真元”。我问了一下自己的中文老师，然后查找了一些资料，希望能够帮助你。

真元，即元气。中国古代朴素的“元气论”认为“元气”是构成宇宙万物的最本质、最原始的要素，其源头可认为是​老子的“道” 。按照元气论，万物的产生、灭亡和发展变化都是元气循“道”(即自然规律)而运动的结果，气为万物之精微，完全连续而无处不在。气聚而成形，变为有形色的实物，气散则复归于太虚，表现为实物的消亡。——北宋​张载云​


----------



## Gio839

Shily， 谢谢你！

我觉得我差不多明白了真元的意思。 我在大学的时候学习了老子思想， 所以我已经知道了一些。 可是我真不了解真元跟强云在一起的意义。 

很希望你可以帮助我揭开这个谜团！


----------



## Lamb67

to use and excercise your innate energy


----------



## BODYholic

Gio839 said:


> 可是我真不了解真元跟强*云*(运)在一起的意义。



运 is a verb here. Hence, 强运 means to force to exert or use/exercise as stated by Lamb67.


----------



## Gio839

Thanks everyone!


----------



## shily

“真元”即“真气”，“强运”是指让真气在自己身体内部快速地运转在各处穴道


----------



## SuperXW

I don't think it's too hard to understand.
强-forcefully
运-run, transport
真元=真气=元气 - essential energy, internal power etc.
I'm not able to give a beautiful literary translation, but I think you get the idea...
In a Wu-xia fantasy, the fighters should "run" their "essential energy" to where they want to use it. "forcefully" means the man is trying hard to do that.


----------



## heynow

强：强行、强迫；
运：运用，运转。


----------



## yaanlpc

you can consider the "运“ as accumulating something and make it stronger and stronger, here, the something is "真元" something like a strength but more than strength, if you watch cartoon Dragon Ball, that would be very easy to understand what's "强运真元”，, very funny.


----------



## yaanlpc

BTW, But you are choosing a very hard works to translate even a native chinese speaker who won't completely understand what 诛仙 is talking about if he/she hasn't the knowledge background of DAO, which is usually talking about the fairy tales.  If you like this type of story, I recommend <金庸小说全集>， which is very famous and easy to read.


----------



## kareno999

Gio839 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm translating the chinese fantasy book 诛仙


 
Wow! I would recommend you to get a copy of 金庸's 武侠小说 and their English translations just to get familiar with the typical fantasiesD) in this type of novels.


----------



## yaanlpc

Yup, I agree with Kareno999, but the 诛仙 and 金庸小说 is definitely different, 诛仙 is close to the type of The Lord of the Rings, but 金庸's novel is close to ... I don't know how to describe that, it's...sorry, maybe other guys can make more comments.


----------

